# Big Lagoon State Park - Want to catch some flounder and specks this weekend!



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey guys, we are going camping in Big lagoon recreation area this weekend off Gulf Beach Hwy. Get there Friday night, leave Sunday. I have never caught a flounder whether gig or rod/reel. I have never caught a speck that I could keep. Ive caught plenty of croaker, white trout, redfish, etc, but the elusive keeper speck and flounder are on my agenda.

Can anyone give me some pointers on where, when, and how. We will be at Big Lagoon, I have a small 14 ft bass boat I can take out in very light chop, but the lights do not work so cant take it out at night. So we can wadefish, pier fish, and fish from boat during the day.

Thanks for your help



Edit, if anyone is going to be there this weekend let me know


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Bump: Dates have changed due to reservations not available. Would still like suggestions


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

There are grass beds in the sound at big lagoon. Wade out and use a popping cork with a shrimp, croaker, bull minnow, or gulp. They'll find you if you use that popping cork enough. If you get out there at sunrise, use a topwater lure just like bass fishing. Use a Zara Spook or Rapala or MirroLure top water lure and walk the dog. Those methods should get you hooked up.


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

Be mindful of the stingrays if you wade fish. Not a bad hazard, but be sure to shuffle, or slide your feet along the bottom as you walk. They usually won't try to tail whip you unless you literally step on one. They'll still get your attention as they race off though. Best bet is to drift your boat over the grass and fish. It's protected water in a no wake zone, so even your bass boat will work well. The boat ramp is right there also.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

awesome... thanks for the info...


----------

